# Installation von ispconfig sql pw fehlerhaft



## SandMan (25. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe versucht ispconfig erst nach der Perfect Setup Anleitung und dann nach der Anleitung auf der ispconfig page zu installieren. 

Ich komme jedoch nicht so recht weiter...

Wenn ich folgendes eingebe:

```
mysqladmin -u root password yourrootsqlpassword
mysqladmin -h server1.example.com -u root password yourrootsqlpassword
```
kommt bei mir:

```
mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
```
Den Schritt habe ich nun übersprungen, nun bei der installation von ispconfig fragt er aber wieder danach siehe (http://www.ispconfig.org/manual_installation.htm)


```
Please enter your MySQL server: E.G. localhost
Please enter your MySQL user: E.G. root
Please enter your MySQL password: Your MySQL password
Please enter a name for the ISPConfig database: E.g. ispconfigdb
Please enter the IP address of the ISPConfig web: E.g. 192.168.0.1
Please enter the host name: E.g. www
Please enter the domain: E.g. xyz.de
Please select the protocol (http or https (SSL encryption)) to use to access the ISPConfig system: If you want to use your control panel with SSL, select 1. You can then access it under https://www.xyz.de:81. If you want to access it under http://www.xyz.de:81, choose 2.
```
Wie kann ich das SQL root pw setzten?


----------



## Till (26. Dez. 2008)

> Wie kann ich das SQL root pw setzten?


das root Passwort wird durch die Befehle gesetzt, die Du ausgelassen hast. Der Fehler den Du beim ausführen erhalten hast, bedeutet dass mysql nicht installiert oder nicht gestartet ist. Installier mysql bitte ienfach nochmal, wie im tutorial beschrieben.


----------



## SandMan (26. Dez. 2008)

auch nach einer weiteren installation kommt die gleiche Meldung wieder!

wenn ich "netstat -tap" ausführe kommt folgendes:


```
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*               LISTEN     30290/mysqld
```
soweit ich das sehe läuft der sql server doch?


----------



## Till (27. Dez. 2008)

Poste bitte mal den Inhalt der datei /etc/hosts


----------



## SandMan (27. Dez. 2008)

ich glaube mein Hauptproblem ist das der Server nicht neu aufgesetzt ist, sonder sofort mit Confixx läuft, was ich natürlich soweit möglich entfernt habe. Aber es wird wohl daran liegen das der sql Dienst nach dem entfernen von confixx weder neu installiert werden kann noch so weiter läuft.


----------



## SandMan (27. Dez. 2008)

hier noch die etc/hosts:

127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
# Auto-generated hostname. Please do not remove this comment.
11.111.11.11 xyz.xyz-yxz.xy xyxyxyxyx


----------



## SandMan (27. Dez. 2008)

nachdem ich jetzt das mysql root pw weis (es lag daran das confixx bei jeder neu installation vom server ein neues pw generierte), kommt folgender fehler:


Überprüfe die Syntax der httpd.conf...
Syntax error on line 21 of /etc/apache2/confixx_mhost.conf:
Invalid command 'php_admin_value', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
ERROR: Die Syntax der httpd.conf ist nicht ok! Bitte korrigieren Sie den Fehler. Die Installation bricht hier ab!
xxxxx:/home/install_ispconfig#

das liegt wohl an der deinstallation von confixx oder?


----------



## Till (27. Dez. 2008)

> das liegt wohl an der deinstallation von confixx oder?


Ja. Lösche die Datei /etc/apache2/confixx_mhost.conf und finde raus wo sie in der apache2.conf included ist und entferne diese include Zeile auch.


----------



## SandMan (28. Dez. 2008)

ich habe es jetzt alles so zum laufen gebracht, erstmal vielen Dank an dich Till!!!!!

Leider ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:


```
19995 root      18   0  2684 1352 1088 S    0  0.1   0:00.01 mysqld_safe
20267 mysql     16   0  141m  17m 5360 S    0  1.7   0:00.32 mysqld
```
wie bekomme ich mysqld_safe beendet? Normal ist das ja nicht! Ich hatte mysqld_safe gestartet um das root sql pw zu ändern.


----------



## Till (28. Dez. 2008)

kill 19995

und wenn das nicht hilft dann:

kill -9 19995


----------



## SandMan (28. Dez. 2008)

kk hat geholfen ^^

ich habe den UebiMiau Webmail installiert, jedoch seid dem kann ich weder mails versenden noch empfangen, kann ich dieses paket nochmal deinstallieren, ich habe dazu nirgends eine info gefunden.


----------



## SandMan (29. Dez. 2008)

die mails gehen wieder, lag an der aktivierten firewall in ispconfig...aber wie ich uebimail deinstallieren kann wüsste ich immer noch gerne, aber ansonsten muss ich sagen ist ispconfig genial!


----------

